

Envelope with deadly poison ricin intercepted at U.S. Capitol's mail facility - spitx
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/16/us/tainted-letter-intercepted/index.html

======
spitx
Letter was reportedly sent to Sen. Roger Wicker (R-Miss.).

Source: [http://www.politico.com/story/2013/04/roger-wicker-letter-
ri...](http://www.politico.com/story/2013/04/roger-wicker-letter-
ricin-90171.html)

